

Want to experience life in someone else’s shoes? Early invitations available - vedadme
http://www.skillogie.com

======
MyNameIsMK
Doesn't sound legit. Just a splash page with email. You're either messing
around with a few ideas and trying to see what bites or you don't have a
product.

~~~
vedadme
I am sorry that I gave you the wrong impression. I wish I could share more
details publicly as I am really excited about our startup, we are working on
something really cool, but if you are really interested to learn more about
us, feel free to email me at vedad.me@gmail.com and I will passionately
introduce you to Skillogie.

------
phaemon
Could be interesting, but the description is far too vague.

If giving more details ruins the whole thing, it suggests the experience is
probably too shallow.

~~~
vedadme
Hi phaemon, I am not able to share more details publicly (yet), but if you are
interested to learn more about our startup or our team, feel free to email me.
We are working on something really cool.

------
ArekDymalski
I imagine it _could be_ something really great, but lack of any details
(including people behind the project) doesn't help to build trust. Please,
show us something more.

~~~
vedadme
Hi Arek. Please email me and I will gladly send you more details about our
startup and team members.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
Why not just post it here for everyone to read?

~~~
vedadme
Will do it as soon as possible. It is part of our launch strategy related to
one tech event.

------
vedadme
Our startup is giving users the opportunity to learn by experiencing life in
someone else’s shoes. I am not able to share more details yet, but I'd be
happy to answer any questions you email to me at vedad.me@gmail.com

~~~
john_saxon
Vague in some ways is OK, but one thing you should spell out initially is
_where_ you have to be to take advantage of this. It sounds like an in-person
thing, so unless you want the majority of applicants to be disappointed
_after_ investing interest, you should clarify that participants need to be in
a certain area, e.g. NY, Seattle, SF, Kansas (good luck with that one...).

~~~
vedadme
We just updated our landing page. Thanks!

